# New build, hybrid ss brewtech grainfather



## Don (19/7/18)

I've just finished building the setup.
I had the grainfather already and was looking to expand. So when brewing larger batches the grainfather turns into a herms system for the insulated ss brewtech mash tun, a HLT for sparging, second pump and temp control. I've tested the herms setup and it works well. But I'm yet to do a brew on the overall setup. The good thing retaining the grainfather is I have a large range from 10 litre to 76 litre brews. I'm pretty happy with how it turned out.


----------



## Don (19/7/18)

More photos


----------



## Patrick_BCB (26/7/18)

I am thinking of doing something very similar with my 20L Braumeister and using a 10gallon SS Infussion mash tun and a 75 litre kettle. Running it vertically as I will be pushed for space. I reckon it will be good for 50 litre batches whilst using the Brau's temperature and timer controller unit.


----------



## Patrick_BCB (10/10/18)

How is your new rig going? I'm about to order the 20 gallon infusion mash tun and a boil kettle. Hopping to be be able to do 70 litre batches.
Is your kettle 100l?


----------



## Don (12/4/19)

First brew day


----------



## Don (12/4/19)




----------



## Don (30/4/19)

Patrick_BCB said:


> How is your new rig going? I'm about to order the 20 gallon infusion mash tun and a boil kettle. Hopping to be be able to do 70 litre batches.
> Is your kettle 100l?


sorry for the slow reply.
How did you go, did you end up getting the mash and boil tun.
Yes the boil tun is 95 litres


----------

